# Michigan issues first medical marijuana ID cards



## FruityBud (Apr 23, 2009)

The Michigan Department of Community Health has issued its first set of medical marijuana registration cards.

Department spokesman James McCurtis said Thursday about 150 cards have been distributed.

The registration cards allow patients to legally possess and use marijuana under state law.

Michigan voters legalized medical marijuana last year.

Patients can apply for the cards to protect them from arrest for growing and using marijuana to treat pain and other symptoms stemming from ailments such as cancer and multiple sclerosis. A doctor's recommendation is required.

McCurtis says the agency has received more than 700 applications for the ID cards since it started accepting applications early this month.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/cyjclz*


----------



## Klicks (May 2, 2009)

Fruity,........I've asked my rheumatologist and family doctor to recommend me for a mj med license and was denied.  Instead they both recommended prescription pain killers.  What a bunch of crap!  Where does one find a doc that will help with my mj license???  They both know my colitis and stomach ulcers won't take pain killers.  What next?


----------



## FruityBud (May 2, 2009)

Hey there Klicks?

Not sure what state you are in, so im guessing Michigan.

*Michigan Medical Marijuana Certification Center*
hxxp://www.mmmcc.net

*Qualifying Patient*
hxxp://www.qualifyingpatient.com


----------



## IRISH (May 4, 2009)

heres some info klicks.

hxxp://thc-foundation.com/michigan/

xx to tt...bb...


----------



## jb247 (May 4, 2009)

Klicks, you will need the records from 3 visits, within the last 3 years, the records must show that you discussed your qualifying ailment. You can get these records from any MD/OD that you have visited. Just tell your old doctor that you wish to get a second opinion, the records are your property, not the doctors, so they cannot refuse to give those copies to you. You fax those records off to one of the clinics mentioned above, they review the records, if you can qualify they will set an appointment for you. The price of the recommendation is $150-200 depending on your financial situation, if you are on SSI then you get the discounted rate. Hope this helps you on the road to becoming legal.

Peace...j.b. Host - Brighton Area Compassion Club


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the club Michiganer's!  Congratulations


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 4, 2009)

Now all they need is to learn howto beat the Buckeyes


----------

